

U.S. Dept of Labor Predicts Decline in Programming Jobs - todsul
http://www.onetonline.org/link/summary/15-1131.00?redir=15-1021.00#AdditionalInformation

======
geebee
This is the same dept that gives sunny outlook to "Software Developer,
Applications", "Software Architects", etc...

<http://www.onetonline.org/find/quick?s=software+engineer>

Sadly, "programmers" are no longer needed. But as code still needs to be
written, nice to know that "software developers, applications" will be hired
to write the programs, and so many nice syllables in the new job title!

------
mdram
They differentiate between programming and software engineering. Combine both
occupations and you get a projected 29% increase from 2008 to 2018.

<http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos303.htm#projections_data>

------
randombit
They also claim that programming requires "The ability to add, subtract,
multiply, or divide quickly and correctly."

I'm skeptical.

------
kellyreid
also, how many programmers are self employed these days...?

